# Boston Police Chase Ends on Rooftop



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by thebostonchannel.com*

A Foxboro man is under arrest Wednesday after he allegedly fled from police in a truck before finally climbing onto a roof in Boston's Dorchester neighborhood. 
NewsCenter 5's David Boeri reported that David Butt, 37, took off in his landscaping truck after he allegedly stole a purse, police said. 
Steve Sergio of LaRosa Landscaping said Butt is a current employee of the company. 
"Very out of character for him," he said. 
After the alleged purse snatching, Butt tried to flee in a landscaping truck. Sergio said the trucks are equipped with a satellite tracking system and other landscapers tried to stop Budd. 
The chase wound through Dorchester until a transit officer's quick thinking brought it to an end. 
"I looked down the street and saw the blue lights. I saw a trailer truck, so I had him block the road this way so when he came down, the guy had no way to go but into the parking lot," said transit Officer Peter McCarron. 
After driving into the parking lot, Butt jumped out of the truck and climbed to the roof of a nearby building. 
"He jumped over the barbed wire -- he just kind of rolled over the barbed wire (surrounding the lot)," Sergio said. 
With police surrounding the building with guns drawn, Sergio said he thought Butt was going to jump and managed to talk him down from the rooftop. 
"I don't know what happened. I know there was a call to the Boston PD about something -- the truck was involved in something," Sergio said. 
Butt, a father of two, has been charged with unarmed robbery, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, failure to stop for police and resisting arrest.

Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Related To Story



*Video: *Police Chase


----------

